# Best Online Price?



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I was wondering where the cheapest place to buy jigs is. Not the cheapest quality but the best price.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

What kind of jigs are you looking for?


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess they are vertical and butterfly jigs. Just recently started jigging but targeting snapper, grouper, aj's, and ling mostly.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

i like the williamson jigs and Academy is selling them for i think 8-15 dollars depending sizes. if i could find one the cudas will not touch il be fine


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, here are some of the cheapest jigs out there. Throw away the hardware on these and replace with your own:
http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures
I like the Jabbah in 100 or 200 for snapper / grouper, Ancha is good in the 170; these are slow bottom bouncing jigs. Speed jigging will get ya some AJs; an asymetrical butterfly style like flatside works great and you can take your pick from the site..
Here is some good stuff at great prices:
http://jigsrigsandstuff.com/
Tab to Grouper / grouper squid/ and these are like what I build and fish for the bottom fishies; very effective jigs with good hardware. These guys rig them well.
Don't forget to buy a few tuna diamonds & painted or naked tuna sardines.
Simple as that; these are all in the $6 range per jig, no need for the high dollar stuff.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Take a look at EasternTackle. They use good components in all their jigs......

http://shop.easterntackle.com/


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

barefootin said:


> Ok, here are some of the cheapest jigs out there. Throw away the hardware on these and replace with your own:
> http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures
> I like the Jabbah in 100 or 200 for snapper / grouper, Ancha is good in the 170; these are slow bottom bouncing jigs. Speed jigging will get ya some AJs; an asymetrical butterfly style like flatside works great and you can take your pick from the site..
> Here is some good stuff at great prices:
> ...


Good post there barefootin,

Your asking for inexpensive jigs that are decent. To me, inexpensive is 4-$6 each...

Theres lots of good quality jigs out there, but, sometimes its hard to find decent jigs that dont cost a arm and a leg. I dont know about yall, but when I bottom fish with jigs, I normally average loosing about 5 a trip. Ya got to get them in there where they live to catch'm 

Just jiggin up thru the water column where you dont come in contact/bounce on structure, I dont loose many at all.

I like to try and buy american made products first. Almost impossible these days, but there are a few. "Made in China" is taking over the America's fishing products.

Ive ordered many times from George at Jigsrigsnstuff, in fact, I just got a order last week.... About a year ago, I suggested he contact 2cool about advertising, so thats how he came on board here.

George has got some really cool stuff, *all AMERICAN MADE* no over seas "made in china" stuff from him...

He also sells on ebay under the name of bucktail 1, heres his ebay tackle store http://stores.ebay.com/One-Stop-JIG-Shop

What I do, is find what I want and call him direct. but, thats me.. Great guy to work with..

Another good one that I just bought from is Dan at capemay tackle he also sells on ebay http://stores.ebay.com/Cape-May-Tackle I imagine his stuff is made overseas. The quality is good tho. Ive been trying to get him to consider advertising here on 2cool. I deal with him directly, no paypal/net ordering stuff... you can find him over on 360tuna under the handle of Boston Tangler. Great to work with...

*Now, here's a big suggestion, take it for what its worth... *

*BUY IN BULK*. 
25 -100 or more at a time
​
Buying ones and twos and 10 will eat up into your pocket book real fast.

If you can get you some of your buddies together and BUY IN BULK, usually you can get a much better wholesale type price. When I say bulk, Im talking $400+ of total order. Sometimes, they will even include shipping.. For example Instead of paying 8-10$ each, you maybe can get them for 5-6$

*You've got to make it worth their while to cut you a deal on the price. * When you offer them $4-500, for 100 jigs they might be making/clearing $100 profit... hope that makes sense.

Also, in my suggestion box, if your into making your own assist hooks like I am, if you will tell them to send you the jig only with no assist hooks, the price usually lowers some more. They dont have to deal with it. On the quality jigs from these places, sometimes the hook alone cost over $1 not counting the expensive kevlar cost or time and trouble to make and tie the assist... Less work for them, savings for you..

Most jig tackle stores will work with ya on that.

Now, heres one thats not jigs, I dont know if there is a less inexpensive place to buy spectra than here.... If there is, please post it up
Inexpensive Spectra

For ball bearing swivels, some vertical jigs and *alot* of hooks? Best place I know is right here in our on back yard with Woody at Hooksplus Hes got a good price on stuff a great local fella to work with and Im sure also will work with you on bulk price most likely. I think they are from overseas also

I guess the main thing I constantly look for is a good inexpensive place to buy good wide gap, short shank, large eye vertical jig type hooks that can be used for assist hooks.... I really like the hook I use now, EXCEPT FOR the fact that the shank shaft is to long for what I do with shorter jigs... But for strength and hooking ability in handling larger type jigged up fish, Ive been well pleased.... Close eyed Siwash/salmon hooks 8 or 9/0. Best price I've found is Roys tackle down at corpus.. http://www.roysbait-tackle.com/

Our own Kilsong has some great prices on hammered diamond jigs at $6 each. AND THATS A SINGLE PRICE!! he might do a bulk discount too.. He also has probably the most detailed assortment of true quality jigs and accessories..

This is all just my opinion, which dont mean a thing other than to me ..

Hog

PS:can you tell Im home bored on this vacation day...hahaha


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Roger said:


> Take a look at EasternTackle. They use good components in all their jigs......
> 
> http://shop.easterntackle.com/


I have to agree with Roger on this; Jim is a great guy to do business with. A little tip..... That 150 Aki jig slays the bottom fish and the potroast flats are killer. You may pay a buck or 2 more but you won't have to replace anything to fish em.
Hog, thanks for the additional links and info.
By the way, here is a great inexpensive hook for assist hooks targetting the bottom brutes.
Mustad 9175UPBLN 8/0
and a source: http://www.anglerscenter.com/hooks_mustad_9175upbln.htm
Ditto the Kilsong advice - great products and knowledge.
All the best,


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

looking for/at cheap jigs myself, bought some on ebay that cost 4 buck each, including shipping, for 6: total 24.00. they were very cheaply made, hooks bent easily, split ring straightened easily, a waste of money, MIGHT catch a blackfin, won't buy any more 4 dollar jigs.

then bought 6 from a place called "hooked 4 life". about 7 bucks each. liked the jig, it has 2 split rings instead of 1 split 1 solid. hooks are adequate, split ring straightened to easily it seemed-but that is an easy fix.
just ordered 6 from another site, don't have them yet, should be in in couple days, may update when I have them in hand.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

got some jigs that I like in mail couple days ago. from ebasicpower.com
solid with 1 assist, then split then jig. so......
just ordered 54 assorted jigs, nothing smaller that 200 grams, nothing bigger than 350 grams. total price 267.56, shipping free for bulk, and thanks to Hog taking his suggestion I called them, asked for 10 % off and got it so will be about 240 buck, so average price will be less than 5 bucks per jig. not bad!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> got some jigs that I like in mail couple days ago. from ebasicpower.com
> solid with 1 assist, then split then jig. so......
> just ordered 54 assorted jigs, nothing smaller that 200 grams, nothing bigger than 350 grams. total price 267.56, shipping free for bulk, and thanks to Hog taking his suggestion I called them, asked for 10 % off and got it so will be about 240 buck, so average price will be less than 5 bucks per jig. not bad!!


Congrats Dr. Fishalot...

Yep, bargain'n will work if buying in quantity...

I just got a box full of good look'n hammereds in today that are around 8oz,,, from one manufacture, (I paid $4.50 each and they are normally 8.95 and got a box of 10's last week from my ole standby, and saved about $1 each on them.. I kinda wish I would have took the 8oz guys offer and got the bulk of 10's he was offering to be sent in the same box and he pay shipping,, just couldnt see stretching my dollars this order....I'm kinda havin to save back for a upcoming unknown final cost (_semi major to me_) fix on the boat trailer this weekend, plus a new antenna and transducer... So I can get my own rig back on the water before the 1st of July for a local tourney my wife. ,my self and my son comes up and fish's with us and we enter every year......

Sounds like you got a good deal... I know 54 assorted jigs sounds like a lot, and it is alot, but, its really not... I think you did absolutely great on makin the deal...

When are you coming down our way to go on the big boat?

congrats again...
*
U DUN GOOUD!!*

Hog


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

one way to minimize snags on the bottom is to fish an assist hook when bottom bouncing. it won't eliminate them by any means, but it does help a bit. itll only decrease hook ups if the fish are REALLY picky which for snapper and an eager grouper isnt often.

to answer a pseudo-question yes Dan's jigs are made overseas, but they are the best hammered diamond jigs i have fished. very nice jigs especially for the money.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

BretABaker said:


> to answer a pseudo-question yes Dan's jigs are made overseas, but they are the best hammered diamond jigs i have fished. very nice jigs especially for the money.


Im VERY impressed with their quality Bret. It was nice to open a box of something ordered and the quality was better than I anticipated them being... That was a nice surprise.

I read your post on the other board about your trip today.. Sounds like it just wasnt in the stars for yall to catch tuna today :headknock

Yall will get'm next time...

Thanks for all your help you give me,

Hog


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Very good info guys and I think Hog really opened some eyes to buying in bulk. 
I may need to head Tx way to do some jigging if they don't control this spill soon. My port is shut down but eyeballin my big bro's waters in SPI and points in between for July.
Hog, I rented a bungalo with a slip for a good price and fished out of Surfside a few years back; is that where you fish out of? Caught a bunch of snaps at the rigs but never got to grouper waters - how far out? 
Woody looks to have some good hardware.
I still need a few of Kil's to add to the arsenal....


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i've never bot anything from these folks, but their pricing looks decent http://www.chartersupplies.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

barefootin said:


> Very good info guys and I think Hog really opened some eyes to buying in bulk.
> I may need to head Tx way to do some jigging if they don't control this spill soon. My port is shut down but eyeballin my big bro's waters in SPI and points in between for July.
> 
> Hog, I rented a bungalo with a slip for a good price and fished out of Surfside a few years back; is that where you fish out of? Caught a bunch of snaps at the rigs but never got to grouper waters - how far out?
> ...


Yes, I leave out of surfside most of the time...
Grouper are where you luck into finding'm. :smile:

I fish for them almost any place we stop to fish. I would say in "generality" for this hot time of the year that we usually start fish'n 40+ miles out up to 60 on average. The more unknown and underfished or out of the way the spot is, the more chance of a big grouper hang'n around to hit a jig or live bait or big hunk of cut something...

Im not really into rig fish'n per say, especially the close in ones other than live bait catch'n... They are fished almost daily by WWF folks like myself (weekend warrior fisherman).

In the cooler months, they are more in abundance in closer. Several of us had good winters in jiggin up groups.

hog


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> I like to try and buy American made products first. Almost impossible these days, but there are a few. "Made in China" is taking over the America's fishing products.


There ya go, good on ya! There are some master jig, popper, and lure manufacturers in the US but a bunch of it is a cottage trade - old men piddling in their garages. But dang, they get the highest quality components and hooks and stuff you can buy. Generally, a little more expensive than imported Chinese knock-offs, and don't get me wrong some of the South Korean and Japanese stuff is the finest money can buy.

Matter of fact, I sometimes ask for the US guys so send me some duds to test, since I'm not into perfect-perfect eyes, powder coats, epoxies, holograms, and double skirt jobs because I'm into balance, how they run, action, how many grams / ounces they are, whether they foul easy or are "lucky," and so forth. That said, a bad pour job or bad hook set-up or whatever, I put them in *THE PILE*.

If you been deepwater fishing for a while, you have *THE PILE* too. Funny, I have never, ever gotten a "bad" diamond lure though. Hammered or smooth chrome, I love them all. If you're not getting hits when jigging try a diamond jig with a nice offering of strip or chunk bonito, and the fish gods will probably cut you some slack. Sorry I don't have a list of the bestus hand-made USA lures by manufacturer or boat captain's name, but there are a bunch. -sammie


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Sammie,
The jigs I am sending you from my pile (affectionately known as seconds) are ending up in your pile?


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some diamonds to check out..... and I love the smooth stainless jigs from these guys. Bought a few dozen this spring; good stuff.
http://peacetoken.com/sm-shd-bodies.html


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

barefootin said:


> Here are some diamonds to check out..... and I love the smooth stainless jigs from these guys. Bought a few dozen this spring; good stuff.
> http://peacetoken.com/sm-shd-bodies.html


Thats unbelievable prices for single hammered diamond jig buy'n. without the hook. 
Just modify'm up and off ya go to grouper catch'n land :doowapsta
Let us know how those stainless jigs do for ya..

Thanks for post'n it up..

Hog

PS:

Those look alot like the ones they sell at basspro that rust so quick and the chrome comes off real fast.. I might be and probably am wrong tho

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10204729____SearchResults

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-22028495258793_2110_21408319


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Hog,
I don't know that they are the same as the ones from BassPro as I don't have any BPs to compare them to.
Rinse em and spray them with PAM - olive oil style if ya wish


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

hog said:


> I read your post on the other board about your trip today.. Sounds like it just wasnt in the stars for yall to catch tuna today :headknock
> 
> Yall will get'm next time...
> 
> ...


Hey Jimmy - I wasn't out on last Monday, went out last Wed/Thurs in Cape Cod and Saturday out of OCNJ. It was tough fishing in the cape but we managed a 73" fish. Lots of sashimi .


----------

